# nee opinions :)



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

When I look through a 3-9x40mm Buckmaster and then a 3-9x40 Monarch UCC I can't really tell any difference. My shooting eye is 20/10 but I can't tell any difference. The Buckmaster is 209.00 and the Monarch is 218.00. Need some help here from any of you who have an opinion they are a lot of scope for not much money, which one would you buy. Or for 429.00 I could get one Monarch SD BDC 3-12x42. All three of the scopes are BDC and I want to put one on a Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have 2 Buckmasters, great scope for the money. I'd trade one for a Nightforce, but not much else. Get the Buckmasters.

huntin1


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I think I will get a 4.5-14x40mm Buckmaster SF BDC :sniper:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I thought about it, I am going to just bit the bullet and buy a Nikon 6.5-20x44 Monarch UCC and I will decide what scope is moved where so it can find a home. it will either be on my 300WBY custom, 30-06 Kimber 8400 Montana, Ruger #1 300WBY, my tuned Savage 7mmSTW or my custom Sako TRG with Lilja barrel 30-06 Ackley improved. Now which one gets the honor I don't know but if you guys have a suggestion let me know, please. :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well here it is and will be here Thursday or Friday 6.5-20x44mm Monarch UCC








 :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice scope! Should do the job well for you.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> Nice scope! Should do the job well for you.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> huntin1


Yea, I like my 300WBY mag. Custom shooting a 180gr TSX moving between 3260 and 3287fps and when I am +3.5" high at 100 good to -5" at 400 then hold on shoulder and good to -13.5" at 500 on deer size game and on top of all of a few good extra minutes at dawn and dusk. Yea, it is going on my 300WBY mag.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

beartooth said:


> Well here it is and will be here Thursday or Friday 6.5-20x44mm Monarch UCC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see a side focus on that one. I'll bet you'll wish you had it later. I have an AO and a SF, I'll never buy another AO.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have that exact same scope on my 22-250. It's a good scope!




























Although I liked it more before I got my Nightforce. :wink: :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I bought a refurbished Monarch with a 90day limited warranty. Well, when I got it it looked brand new. I put it on my rifle and started to bore sight and I tried to focus it so I moved the ring from 6.5 to 20power and nothing happen. I called them they did not have another one. So I ended up buying new 6-18x40mm Buckmaster SF BDC because right now I can't afford a new Monarch in the power range I need. So I got rained on. I am sure it will not be the last time I will be rained on. Sure is disappointing considering I really wanted a Monarch. Oh, well I learned a valuable lesson, I will never buy a refurbished one again. I will just have to save up and one day buy a new SF BDC Monarch of the power I want. Well let me go and get over this. I think I will take Nancy out to eat. Even she felt sorry for me. later


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Once you start using that Buckmaster I doubt that you'll care about being rained on anymore. 8)

The only scopes I buy refurbished are the ones that have a full lifetime warranty.

Glad it worked out for you.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, thank you for your concern and support. It was a factory refurbish but I don't have the time or patience for them to fix it and then when they have time to send it finally to me. I really like the 6-18x40mm buckmaster on my target rifle. Anyway I have so much to do this summer that my reloading and shooting time will be very limited before I go hunting in Arizona all I have time for is practicing with my 180gr TSX load and the BDC on my scope at 300,400,500,600. I don't have time to mess around with waiting for and if or when it would be replaced. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I wouldn't want a refurb anyway. It had a problem, it was fixed (supposedly), and then immediately had another problem. If you had waited for them to either fix or replace it with another refurb, how log before that one would go bad? Would it last until that critical moment when you really really need it and then go bad?

You made the right choice, IMO. 8)


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> I wouldn't want a refurb anyway. It had a problem, it was fixed (supposedly), and then immediately had another problem. If you had waited for them to either fix or replace it with another refurb, how log before that one would go bad? Would it last until that critical moment when you really really need it and then go bad?
> 
> You made the right choice, IMO. 8)


Yea thanks, I think I did also. I am satisfied and my NEW one comes in Tuesday, and this gives me plenty of time to practice with it before I have to use it hunting. :beer: :sniper:


----------

